# Projekt : Retro Lets Play PC mit W98 :)



## tFFMrPink (27. Oktober 2014)

*Tag zusammen ! *

Ich könnte es ja auch allein im stillen Kämmerlein machen,aber ich dachte,ich mache das auch mal wie schon viele Andere hier,und erstelle dazu eine Art "Projektthread"  

Aktuell werde ich es hier nur grob umschreiben,und den Thread quasi erstmal nur "erstellen".

Aber eben auch schonmal ein paar Infos dalassen  

*Wer bin ich?*

So!
Hier nun auch mal etwas zu mir  
Ich bin der Stefan,aktuell 31 Jahre jung/alt,je nach Tagesform.Bin gebürtiger Berliner,lebe aber nach einigen Umwegen nun seit gut 10 Jahren in Braunschweig.
Ich bin in der Starcraft2 Szene einigermaßen bekannt,und mache auch das Eine oder Andere Lets Play.
Ich selbst sehe mich,nach den "großen" 3 (TaKe,Khaldor,HomerJ),bzw mit Mori als Nummer 4,die das Ganze wie gesagt Hauptberuflich/Profesionell machen,als Nummer 5 in Deutschland.
Aber wie gesagt,ich mache es nur als reines Hobby,und muss nicht davon leben  

Das ganze in der Regel auch sehr salopp,unkonventionell,und auch bewusst unprofessionell  
Also ohne große Schnitte,ohne Schnörkel,Ein/Überblendungen und sonstigem Spektakel.

Auch "nur" als Hobby,und nicht Hauptberuflich wie zb ein Gronkh,auf Lets Player Seite,oder ein TaKe,auf der Streamerseite,die das ganze ja kommerziell auf die Spitze treiben.
Trotzdem komme ich bei meinen Livestreams regelmäßig auf mehrere hundert Zuschauer,an guten Tagen sinds auch mal vierstellige Zuschauerzahlen.

Username tffmrpink auf Twitch.tv  

Darüberhinaus mache ich eben auch noch hin und wieder Lets Plays,SC2 Replayrecasts,Unboxing/Reviews,Kochvideos und weiteren Quatsch,den es hauptsächlich auf Youtube zu sehen gibt :

Username tffmrpink auf YouTube ! 

Natürlich gibts auch die üblichen Social Medias,wie Twitter oder Facebook,wobei ich mit Twitter erst vor kurzem angefangen habe,während es meine FB Seite schon seit ca 3 Jahren gibt :

AiMrPink auf Facebook ! 
AiMrPink auf Twitter  


*1. Der Plan *

"retro" Lets Plays Anhand von Demo/Spiele CDs anfertigen.
Das ganze aber eben nicht easy peazy per Emulator am aktuellen PC,sondern,da ich gerne bastle,und auch Spaß daran habe evtl entstehende Probleme mit der Hard/Software zu lösen, standesgemäß auch an/mit "Retro Hardware".

Zuerst war der Einsatz eines Pentium III PCs geplant.
Mit Voodoo3 3000,oder TNT2...
Aber,obwohl er eigentlich der "bessere" wäre,fiel die Wahl eben erstmal auf einen etwas "neueren" PC.

Bzw mittlerweile sogar 2 Retro PCs.
Habe das Retroprojekt jetzt in drei "Epochen" eingeteilt.
Spiele von ~1995-2000,gespielt auf dem Retro PC1 mit W98 (siehe Punkt 6 !),Spiele von ~2000-2005 auf dem Retro PC2 mit XP.
Und dann evtl noch "aktuellere Retro Spiele" (^^) auf meinem Haupt PC mit Windows7.

Beim Buddeln in alten Hardwarekisten auf dem Dachboden habe ich übrigens auch 4 4 Jahre alte PCGH Hefte gefunden  
Grün war wohl damals sehr "In"  

*2. Warum das Ganze ?*

Kurze und einfache Antwort : 

Weil mir Spiele Spaß machen  ,und das schon seit Jahrzehnten ! 

Und ich habe bewusst den "schweren" Weg gewählt,nicht den einfach per DOSBox/VM Zeugs  
Auch wenn ich da jetzt schlussendlich wohl doch drauf zurückgreifen muss,siehe Punkt 4 ! 
Noch habe ich aber nicht aufgegeben! 


*3. Die Spiele/Demos *

Nachdem ich mittlerweile schon einige PS1 Lets Plays am PC aufgenommen habe-natürlich auch mit richtiger PS1- ,und auch noch weitere Retro LPs mit anderen Systemen geplant sind,soll es jetzt erstmal der PC sein.

Viele alte Spiele habe ich selbst noch,weitere werde ich noch auf diversen Wegen "besorgen".
Eine ganze Spindel mit Heft CDs aus den Jahren ´98-´01 habe ich von einem Kumpel.
Diese fanden wir beim renovieren seiner Wohnung vor einigen Wochen,und sollten eigentlich im Müll landen  

*4. Die Probleme *

Sound,W98,diverse Treiber,PC Reinigung.
Mehrbildschirmbetrieb bei W98,bzw Abgreifen des Bildsignals des 98 PCs.

*5. Die Aufnahmen*

----

*6. Die Hardware *

*Retro Spiele PC #1,für Windows 98 SE :*

- Pentium 4 3Ghz
- 2GB DDR2
- Radeon 9800

*Retro Spiele PC #2,für Windows XP*

- Athlon x2 5200+
- 2GB DDR2
- HD 5750

*Aufnehmender PC :* 

- Siehe Signatur
- Avermedia Live Gamer HD Capture Card
- Elgato Game Capture HD

*7. Playlists : 
*
*Mein Youtube Kanal : *
https://www.youtube.com/user/tFFMrPink/

*Command&Conquer 1 :
*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzYLs79gXDC7q9k0W4aGtq0B1ydMsNUSS

*Age of Empires 2 :
*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzYLs79gXDC6_psbQEaXwvQ39QOr9WbtT

*BLOOD 3D :
*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzYLs79gXDC458J5nO1v0ChdMw7BD6FeE

*Call of Duty 2 :
*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzYLs79gXDC4jKOI5zA6u75oj2x6Fvn5D

*Call of Duty 4 :
*https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzYLs79gXDC7cDB7k3pSMFi7MwpITXIAD

PS: Wenn der Thread hier falsch ist,bitte entsprechend verschieben.DANKE


----------



## tFFMrPink (27. Oktober 2014)

Platzhalter


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (27. Oktober 2014)

Klingt interessant  Werd dran bleiben 

Schick mir mal deinen YT-Kanal ^^ Will mal ein paar LP´s von dir sehen

[X]Abo [X]Like


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Retro-PCs sind immer interessant ^^ Allerdings befürchte ich, für Win98 ist deine Hardware zu neu. Zum einen kann Win98 bei mehr als 512 MB RAM Probleme machen, da gibt es aber einen Workaround (Speicher begrenzen). Zum anderen kann Win98 mit Dualcores nichts anfangen, im optimalen Fall läuft es zwar aber mit nur einem Kern. HDDs größer 128 GB kann man auch vergessen, wobei fdisk und co. schon vorher Probleme machen. SATA im IDE/Legacy-Modus müsste theoretisch ohne zusätzlichen Treiber funktionieren. Eventuell gibt es da aber noch einen passenden Chipsatztreiber.

Edit: Hier ist ein eventuell hilfreicher Artikel zu der Thematik.


----------



## tFFMrPink (28. Oktober 2014)

"wer bin ich" editiert


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Oktober 2014)

Sehr cool^^.

Abo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Retro-PCs sind immer interessant ^^ Allerdings befürchte ich, für Win98 ist deine Hardware zu neu. Zum einen kann Win98 bei mehr als 512 MB RAM Probleme machen, da gibt es aber einen Workaround (Speicher begrenzen). Zum anderen kann Win98 mit Dualcores nichts anfangen, im optimalen Fall läuft es zwar aber mit nur einem Kern. HDDs größer 128 GB kann man auch vergessen, wobei fdisk und co. schon vorher Probleme machen. SATA im IDE/Legacy-Modus müsste theoretisch ohne zusätzlichen Treiber funktionieren. Eventuell gibt es da aber noch einen passenden Chipsatztreiber.



Win98 kann die Universaltreiber, die neuere Versionen nur für den Beginn der Installation nutzen, dauerhaft verwenden. Zumindest bis zum P45 gibt es auch mit Controller im RAID-Modus keine Probleme, auf einem Revodrive hab ichs auch schon installiert. Ein Größenlimit ist mir bis 300 GiB noch nicht begegnet - möglicherweise gibt es bei 2 oder 4 iTB eine Grenze. (FAT32 bedingt steigt natürlich Cluster-Größe irgendwann an, auf alle Fälle ist die maximale Dateigröße auf 4 GiB beschränkt.)
Der RAM-Fix ist nach meiner Erfahrung aber bei mehr als 1 GiB zwingend nötig, sonst kommt nur bis zur Eingabeaufforderung.




tFFMrPink schrieb:


> "wer bin ich" editiert


 
Dazu mal der moderative Hinweis, dass (Eigen)-Werbung hier unerwünscht ist. Da dieser Thread im Hardwarebereich erstellt wurde, sind Links zu Video-Accounts und insbesondere zu Facebook auch nicht gerade Offtopic. Eine Reduktion derartiger Inhalte ist wünschenswert.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Oktober 2014)

Das Größenlimit tritt im Zusammenhang mit LBA48 auf, out of the box kann Win98 damit nichts anfangen. Das kann man aber mittels Zusatzsoftware behandeln, AFAIK kann das wohl der Intel-Treiber. Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass fdisk schon mit meiner 80 GB Platte nicht zurecht kam. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, welche Version das war. Es kann auf jeden Fall Probleme geben, das kann man nicht ausschließen. Besonders wenn man das Ur-98 (nicht Win98SE) einsetzt.


----------



## tFFMrPink (28. Oktober 2014)

so,ich habe die links entfernt,und nur den entsprechenden usernamen dazugeschrieben,ich hoffe das ist in ordnung so.
und was die evtlen inkompatibilitäten angeht,ich versuche es erstmal 
den p3 pc kann ich danach immernoch nehmen.der hat irgendwas mit 384mb ram,und ne 10gb platte.
und dank agp,kann ich da auch die 6800 nutzen,und bin nicht nur auf die tnt2 angewiesen.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Das Größenlimit tritt im Zusammenhang mit LBA48 auf, out of the box kann Win98 damit nichts anfangen. Das kann man aber mittels Zusatzsoftware behandeln, AFAIK kann das wohl der Intel-Treiber. Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass fdisk schon mit meiner 80 GB Platte nicht zurecht kam. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, welche Version das war. Es kann auf jeden Fall Probleme geben, das kann man nicht ausschließen. Besonders wenn man das Ur-98 (nicht Win98SE) einsetzt.



Bei der Version will ich mich nicht festlegen, kann SE gewesen sein.
Aber die Installation erfolgte auf alle Fälle auf einen 2x 150 GiB RAID 0, der in diesem Rahmen mit dem zugehörigen Fdisk fehlerfrei partitioniert wurde.



tFFMrPink schrieb:


> so,ich habe die links entfernt,und nur den entsprechenden usernamen dazugeschrieben,ich hoffe das ist in ordnung so.



Ist zumindest unverdächtiger, thx.



> und was die evtlen inkompatibilitäten angeht,ich versuche es erstmal
> den p3 pc kann ich danach immernoch nehmen.der hat irgendwas mit 384mb ram,und ne 10gb platte.
> und dank agp,kann ich da auch die 6800 nutzen,und bin nicht nur auf die tnt2 angewiesen.



Die 6800er ist auf alle Gold wert für ein (Auch-)Retro-Sytem. Der NV40/45 ist der leistungsfähigste Chip, für den es offizielle 9x-Treiber gibt. (Inoffiziell kanns auch mit dem G70 noch klappen.)
Was du ggf. gleich mit einplanen solltest, ist eine DOS-kompatible Soundkarte (d.h. Creative, andere haben afaik nie eine funktionierende SB16 Emulation gebracht) mit Gameport. Schließlich ist die DOS-Basis das eigentlich tolle an Win9x  . Die meisten Windows-Spiele aus der Zeit laufen auch unter XP noch.


----------



## tFFMrPink (28. Oktober 2014)

ja das is dann meine zweite wahl.
ich versuche es erstmal mit 98,will das "feeling" einfach mal wieder haben  
sollte das auf dem pc nicht hinhauen,nehme ich den p3 500.

sollte der zu lahm werden,für eben spiele um ~2000,wirds wieder der pentium d mit xp.
wird so oder so aber ein großer spaß!


----------



## D0pefish (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du doch mal ein echtes MS-DOS-System für "DOS4GW-Spiele" auf die Beine stellst (was ich noch stark bezweifle), kann ich dir eine GUS PnP Pro ans Herz legen. Der Sound ist einfach ein Muss und wenn nötig funktioniert die SB-Emulation ohne Probleme in 99 von 100 Spielen. Dazu muss man sich etwas mit DOS auskennen, sich ggf. beibringen wie es geht. (bootswitches) Ich bin kein großer Freund von Selbstbefriedigungsvideos aber wenn du qualitativ was anständiges willst, dann mit GUS und 4 bzw. 8 MB Soundbank. Der Unterschied ist gravierend! Eine aufzutreiben lohnt für LetsPlay-Videos auf alle Fälle. Doom mit schöner E-Gitarre oder Day of the Tentacle mit Orkester-Soundbank...lecker. Einfacher zu konfigurieren wäre dann wohl doch die DOS-Box, da sie den GUS-Emu gleich mitbringt. Versteh mich nicht falsch aber MS-DOS scheint vor deiner Zeit gewesen zu sein und es macht richtig Arbeit das letzte Byte RAM herauszukitzeln. Im www ist alles bei Bedarf zu finden.
-> Ich sehe bei Win98 irgendwie noch kein Retro. (ok. HL, Quake, Unreal könnte man nehmen aber da gab es teils jahrelang Patches, HL1 im Urzustand ist ein ganz anderes Erlebnis als ein gepatchtes oder gar die Source-Version) So kannst du auch gleich XP installieren, da im Prinzip alle Win95-Spiele laufen sollten bzw. irgendwo steht wie es geht. Wenn dann Win98SE + SB Live!, hat aber leider auch kein vollwertiges MS-DOS.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2014)

98SE hat vollwertiges DOS7 und die SB Live! hat eine vollwertige SB16-Emulation. (Die Audigys haben aber die gleiche, wenn man die richtigen Tricks anwendet )
Spieleseitig lagen meiner Erinnerung nach Fallout, Have a N.I.C.E. Day und Dethkarz, definitiv aber D.T.V.R. zwischen DOS und XP. Zwar gibts für die meisten Spiele auch Tricks, die sie zumindest halbwegs zum laufen bringen - aber "einfach installieren und spielen" erfordert das Original.


----------



## tFFMrPink (31. Oktober 2014)

soooooo

habe eben mal ein wenig probiert.
der pentium d rechner startet nicht.
hatte ja wlp bei cpu/gpu gewechselt,war bei beiden eingetrocknet,stand ja paar jahre im keller der gute.
alle lüfter laufen an,der monitor wechselt von "kein signal" auf "unbekannt",bleibt aber schwarz . 
dvd laufwerk dreht/geht auf,festplatte geht auch.
sonst aber kein pieps und nix.

mit/ohne rams getestet
alle kabel/stecker gecheckt usw.
nix.

dann habe ich den anderen pc mal rangeholt,den p3.wollte mal die grakas switchen.
sollte eigentlich gehen hab ich gedacht,da beides AGP.aber die 6800 vom pentium d pc,passt mechanisch nicht in den slot des p3 boards.
die tnt2 des p3 pcs passt aber in das pentium d board.sehr lustig.
die tnt hat eine kerbe mehr als die 6800 -_- 

also monitor umgesteckt usw,...und die tnt wieder in den p3 pc,und dann halt mit dem mal starten.
der geht auch an,und begrüßte mich mit dem unten angehangenen pornösen bild 
erstmal gefreut.
denn eigentlich hatte ich den pc mal kpl mit eingerichtetem w98 auf dem dachboden abgestellt,und dachte er geht dann jetzt einfach wieder  
98 will aber nicht starten,auch nicht die "letzte als funktionierend bekannte konfiguration"  
also,da ich eben eh xp zuerst testen will,die xp cd eingeworfen (xp home sp3) ,aber die will das setup nicht starten,und bricht beim ersten laden mit ner fehlermeldung ab :/

werd da heut nichtsmehr machen  

aber 

1.was ist da los mit den grakas?
ist agp nicht gleich agp?

2.was könnte der pentium d pc "haben"?
mir fällt da eben nichts ein


----------



## bingo88 (31. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema AGP: Von AGP gibt es verschiedene Versionen, 1.0 (1x/2x), 2.0 (4x) und 3.0 (8x) die sind zum Teil mechanisch und elektrisch inkompatibel. Die 6800 müsste 8x AGP haben, das P2B-F hat aber ein AGP 2x Slot -> det passt net 

Zum Thema Pentium D: Mir sind schon 2 Rechner (genauer: Boards) durch Lagerung verreckt. Funktionierend weggepackt, nach ein paar Jahren wieder ausgepackt, angeschlossen, tot. Genau mit dem von dir beschriebenen Symptomen. Kann also durchaus ein derartiger Defekt sein. Was bei mir da genau kaputt war, konnte ich in beiden Fällen nicht herausfinden.


----------



## tFFMrPink (1. November 2014)

ja,das es 1/2/4/8x agp gab,daran erinnere ich mich noch,aber nicht das die mechanische unterschiede haben.
habe gestern aber auch nichtmehr danach gegoogelt.


----------



## bingo88 (1. November 2014)

Ich meine mich sogar zu Erinnern, dass auf einigen Boards ein Aufkleber auf dem AGP-Slot war, der davor warnte, etwas anderes als eine Karte mit 1,5 V reinzustecken.


----------



## longtom (1. November 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich meine mich sogar zu Erinnern, dass auf einigen Boards ein Aufkleber auf dem AGP-Slot war, der davor warnte, etwas anderes als eine Karte mit 1,5 V reinzustecken.



Da hast du recht ,da gabs sogar einge von . 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tFFMrPink (1. November 2014)

so,ich bekomme jetzt aus der community noch einen athlon 64 4000+ mit ner 6600gt auf ASUS A8V Rev 2.00 ! 
das is auch ne mördermaschine mal gewesen...  
der soll wohl noch laufen,fehlt nur ne festplatte,die habe ich aber


----------



## tFFMrPink (6. November 2014)

sooooo...bin eben beim windows 98 installieren  
aber auf einer ganz anderen basis als anfänglich geplant.
pc1 plan 1 war ja der p3 500,danach der pentium d...

der w98 pc besteht jetzt,aus dem so gut wie maximal möglichen denk ich mal,damit sollten dann alle spiele problemlos laufen.
es wird/ist jetzt ein pentium4 3.00ghz (sockel 478)auf asus p4p800 se,dafür gibts noch 1a sound/lan/chipsatztreiber für 98.
dazu -erstmal- 1gb ram (2x512),und die geforce 6800xt.
bin eben dabei im setup die festplatte zu formatieren.seit ner halben stunde.
58%  
schnellformatierung kannte man da noch nicht.

der xp pc steht soweit auch,ist ein athlon 64 x2 5200+ mit der gf8600gt (passiv )
der war soweit auch schon rdy,nur lässt sich das xp sp2 nicht updaten,ehe ein weiteres update installiert ist,...welches sich aber nicht installieren lässt.
mache ich die tage nochmal.
genauso wie das ganze in einen schicken text verpacken und in den startpost editieren.
aber ein paar bilder vom hardwarepuzzle noch dabei.
darunter ne menge teile,die aktuell nicht gebraucht/verbaut sind,mir die leute aus der community aber trotzdem zur verfügung gestellt haben.
und ein paar nette staubbilder vor der reinigung der teile


----------



## Bier.jpg (6. November 2014)

ich hab grade gesehen was du da schönes bastelst, 
falls du ein paar Probleme mit dem Setup hast, kann es dir Helfen auf 512 mb ram abzurüsten, bis alle inoffiziellen Updates drauf sind.
Software die du Gebrauchen Koenntest:
Inoffizielles SP3
NUSB (fuer USB Datentraeger)
Kernel EX fuer neuere Programme 
Madotate
Revolution Pack 9
Revolutions Pack 9 Configuration
PDFs ---> Sumatra PDF (rennt mit KernelEX)

Der Opera 9 ist der Neuste Browser der nativ auf 98se rennt, Firefox rennt bis Version 2 nativ, IE bis version 6, K-Meleon rennt nativ bis version 1.5.4 

Opera 12.02 bekommst du mit Kernel EX ans laufen und kann HTML5. 
Mit webkit kommt man leider nicht weit. Aurora geht mit Kernel EX
Firefox geht bis version 10 mit KernelEX
Flash geht sogar die aktuelle Version musst aber Tricksen
Adobe Flash Player - KernelEx Wiki



najo ich bin gespannt was du aus der Kiste machst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2014)

Ich glaube, ich habe auch schon irgend einen Opera 10.x auf 98 am laufen gehabt (was kümmert mich offizieller support?), weiß aber gerade nicht mehr, welchen.

@neues System: IIIIIIiiiiiiie. Ein Prescott.


----------



## tFFMrPink (7. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @neues System: IIIIIIiiiiiiie. Ein Prescott.


 
alternativ habe ich noch einen athlon 64 3200+ S939  
falls der p4 aus irgendwelchen gründen explodiert  
den habe ich samt board aber erst heute bekommen.
hatte den p4 pc aber gestern ja schon fertig...

und vielen dank für die programm/browserhilfen,aber ich möchte mit dem ding nicht online gehen  

bin eben dabei spiele zu "sammeln" bzw zu ergattern/stöbern.
einiges habe ich ja schon zusammen,aber eben biete ich auf ein theme hospital/wet the sexy empire/duke3d


----------



## Bier.jpg (7. November 2014)

online gehen ist kein Problem 
auch ohne Virenscanner. Es gibt einfach keine Vieren die mehr laufen 

habs seit ewigkeiten im netz im einsatz und hab die ersten paar jahre regelmaessig von XP aus einen Scan mit verschiedenen virenscannern drueber gejagt. nichts, nichts und nochmal nichts 
ein einziger virus hat das leere system32 verzeichniss angefallen


----------



## tFFMrPink (7. November 2014)

übrigens,das mit dem ram macht -aktuell- noch keine probleme.
habe auf dem 98 ding jetzt alle boardtreiber installiert.
schön nen schönes gefühl irgendwie,die 98 sounds zu hören  

was mich aber abfucked,die geforcetreiber lassen sich nicht installieren.
obwohl im bios beim hochfahren,wie damals üblich,die karte angezeigt wird...
geforce 6800xt 256mb bla bla...
sagt das treibersetup,das keine dem treiber entsprechende hardware verbaut ist -.-


----------



## Bier.jpg (7. November 2014)

da brauchste den MOD Treiber:
http://www.mdgx.com/files/NV8269.EXE
wenn du nicht ueber 640*480 dann kommst solltest du einen monitor treiber einspielen.


----------



## tFFMrPink (7. November 2014)

der geht auch nicht  ich probiere jetzt ne radeon 9250.
gut das ich noch cd rohlinge auf dem auf dachboden gefunden habe.kann ich schön jeden furz auf cd brennen


----------



## Bier.jpg (7. November 2014)

komisch dann stimmt da irgendetwas nicht 

also auf Ati Seite sollte eine 9800xt das schnellste sein mit offiziellen treiben inoffiziell bis x800xt 
NV seite sollte bis 7800 agp drin sein. PCI-E macht generell wohl Probleme.


----------



## Bier.jpg (7. November 2014)

sry wegen doppelpost. 
Aber dein System schreit echt nach einem CT-479 mit 2.6 ghz Pentium M 

hier mal eine kurze uebersicht der schnellsten Singelcores (ohne HT) 
x264 Benchmark


----------



## tFFMrPink (7. November 2014)

ja hab mal bei beiden geschaut,bei nvidia ists die 6800 für die es noch 98 treiber gibt.darüber is schicht.
bei amd, bzw ja damals noch ati,gehts offiziell bis radeon 9xxx.

habe jetzt die 9250 drin,und die geht.eben anno1602 installiert und gestartet.
läuft.
aber max 800*600,darüber bleibt das bild schwarz,weil 98 lustigerweise auf einmal den standardtreiber vom bildschirm nichtmehr so gern hat.  
aber immerhin gehts.und mehrbildschirmbetrieb geht evtl auch,ich kann im treiber jedenfalls nen 2ten bildschirm aktivieren.
wenn dann auch noch clonen geht,bin ich fast glücklich.dann kann ich ,wenns denn klappt,wovon ich ja nicht ausgehe xD,per dvi->hdmi 
ausgang an die capturecard gehen,und per vga am monitor.
werd ich morgen mal probieren.
jetzt is erstmal schluss mit bastelei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2014)

Die Bildschirm-Inis waren so simpel, die konnte iirc notfalls auch selbst schreiben. Außerdem kannst du auch welche von anderen Monitoren nehmen - musst dann halt von Hand darauf achten, dass Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate in Bereichen liegen, die deiner mitmacht.
98 selbst hat so schnell keine Auflösungsbeschränkung, aber die Universaltreiber sind halt extrem beschränkt.



tFFMrPink schrieb:


> was mich aber abfucked,die geforcetreiber lassen sich nicht installieren.
> obwohl im bios beim hochfahren,wie damals üblich,die karte angezeigt wird...
> geforce 6800xt 256mb bla bla...
> sagt das treibersetup,das keine dem treiber entsprechende hardware verbaut ist -.-


 
Kannst du herausfinden, was für eine GPU deine Karte genau nutzt? (also den Codenamen - GPU-Z?)
Das Bild kam mir nämlich schon komisch vor, das ist ganz klar ein 7800GS-PCB mit Bridge-Chip. Der eigentliche 6800er Chip NV40 ist aber nativ AGP und hat keinen HSI nötig. Wenn bei dir was aus der 7000er Generation gerebrandet wurde, kannst du nur beten, dass es ein G70 war - und gucken, ob du den Treiber als irgend eine 6800er installieren kannst. (98 bietet ja noch die Möglichkeit, beliebige Treiber manuell auszuwählen, auch wenn sie vermeintlich inkompatibel sind. Welches 6800er Modell am ehesten zur "6800"XT passt, musst du anhand der Specs rausfinden. Ich hab das seinerzeit mit einer 7800GS als "6800 ultra" gemacht, aber die 7800GS hat auch gleich viele Pipelines und höheren Takt, wie die schnellsten 6800er - da Bestand nicht die Gefahr, versehentlich zu übertakten)



Bier.jpg schrieb:


> komisch dann stimmt da irgendetwas nicht
> 
> also auf Ati Seite sollte eine 9800xt das schnellste sein mit offiziellen treiben inoffiziell bis x800xt
> NV seite sollte bis 7800 agp drin sein. PCI-E macht generell wohl Probleme.


 
Die 7800er werden nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt, 6800/NV40 ist das Limit. Aber wenn man es erzwingt, laufen zumindest 7800GS mit G70 chip auch mit dem 6800er Treiber. Der geshrinkte G71 ist aber bereits inkompatibel!


----------



## tFFMrPink (7. November 2014)

das war die 6800 als ich den kühler abhatte wegen der neuen wlp.(bild)
XFX GeForce 6800 XT Xtreme Specs - CNET
welcher chip das nun genau ist,weiß ich nicht,vielleicht gibt der aufdruck ja was her.

ist mir persönlich jetzt aber nichtmehr ganz so wichtig,da die radeon 9250 ja funktioniert.und die sollte ja für die spiele die ich spiele ja dicke reichen.
werd dann jetzt am we aber mal nach sonnem monitortreiber schauen.


----------



## Bier.jpg (8. November 2014)

kannst einfach irgendeinen von win98 nehmen, irgendeinen mitgelieferten, am besten irgendeinen Eizo von einem moeglichst neuen Bildschirm, oder rumprobieren bis du einen findest. Die schalten je nach treiber einfach nur mehr Auflösungen und Frequenzen frei. ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2014)

Könnte ein NV41 oder 42 sein. Probier mal ob die Treiberinstallation als 6800LE erzwingen kannst. Das sollte die Karte auf alle Fälle nicht überfordern.


----------



## tFFMrPink (9. November 2014)

wo/wie soll das mit der 6800LE installation gehen?! kann ja nur die karte einbauen,das setup starten und dann gehts ja los,ohne große einstellmöglichkeiten.
und es gibt bei nv nur einen globalen treiber für gf6800.keine speziellen für xt/gt/le.
habe ja aber eben die 9250,und die scheint 1a zu funzen.
am monitortreiber werd ich dann die tage arbeiten.

bin aber eben auch am gegenstück zur 6800 von ATI dran,also dem maximal möglichen für das es noch 98 treiber gibt.
eine 9800pro.
ich brauch sie zwar nicht,aber ich möchte sie jetzt einfach haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2014)

Du musst den Treiber nicht übers Setup installieren (bzw. iirc sollten die alten Detonators das sogar ohne Prüfung der Hardware machen), du kannst auch direkt aus dem Geräte-Manager heraus auswählen. Da gibts dann neben der normalen automatischen Suche auch "manuell suchen" => "aus einer Liste auswälen" => "Datenträger" (Bezeichnungen ggf. nicht 100% identisch, hab gerade kein 98 griffbereit). Da kann man dann von Hand eine .ini auswählen und sich anschließend auch alle von dieser unterstützen Modelle anzeigen lassen - nicht nur die, die laut Windows kompatibel sind.


----------



## tFFMrPink (9. November 2014)

Achso das ja klar.
So hatte ich ja schon Teile der HW installiert.weil 98 ja nicht immer alles selbst findet.
Hätte ich ja auch selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## tFFMrPink (11. November 2014)

schade.funktioniert nicht 
98 zeigt mir nur die riva 128 an,und wenn ich die installiere,startet windows mit "windows schutzfehler" nichtmehr  
ich brech ab.

ich besorg mir jetzt nochmal ne radeon9800


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da kann man dann von Hand eine .ini auswählen


 Meinst du nicht eine *.inf ? 

@TE: Probiers mal mit einem älteren Detonator-Treiber. Die sind da hart im nehmen . Ansonsten kannst du dich ja mal per PN melden, ich arbeite in BS und könnte Unterstützung anbieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2014)

tFFMrPink schrieb:


> schade.funktioniert nicht
> 98 zeigt mir nur die riva 128 an,



Dann haut irgendwas nicht hin. Wenn du dir auch (vermeintlich) inkompatible Treiber anzeigen lässt, dann müsste das eine lange List vom riva bis rauf zur Geforce 6 sein. Würde auch zu einer anderen Treiberversion raten, für eine Geforce 4 bin ich mal bis auf Detonator 45.23 zurückgegangen, ehe einer der ""kompatiblen"" Nvidia-Treiber funktionierte.


----------



## bschicht86 (12. November 2014)

Also, bei mir waren unter Win98SE 2TB Festplattenplatz, X1950Pro AGPX850XT PE, A64 3000+ @ 2,7GHz und ein AGP-Board mit VIA-Chipsatz problemlos drin.

Es gibt übrigens einen LBA-48 Mod, den man in die Installationsdateien einschleust. Desweiteren ist das inoffizielle Servicepack recht gut und der alternative USB-Treiber, damit USB wie unter XP funktioniert. Soweit ich weiss, wurde die X800er AGP-Serie noch offiziell unterstützt. Bei der X1950ProX850XT habe ich dann einfach einen Treibermod vorgenommen und sie lief dann problemlos.
Das Board mit dem VIA-Chipsatz lief treibermäßig auch einwandfrei, da VIA wohl ziemlich lange noch den Win98-Treibersupport hatte. Die 2TB kamen aus 2 1TB-Platten im RAID-0 zusammen.
Damals im Umstieg auf XP habe ich den schon erwähnten Kompatibilitätsmodus von Win98 bezüglich Datenträger schmerzlichst vermisst


----------



## tFFMrPink (12. November 2014)

nein,es wird unter nvidia nur die riva 128 angezeigt :/
aber ich schau mal ob ich einen älteren treiber finde.

und ich hab noch ne 9800 aufgetrieben.die kommt nächste woche


----------



## Bier.jpg (14. November 2014)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Also, bei mir waren unter Win98SE 2TB Festplattenplatz, X1950Pro AGP, A64 3000+ @ 2,7GHz und ein AGP-Board mit VIA-Chipsatz problemlos drin.


 
Link Bitte zu deinem Treiber + Screen von Aida64 / Everest

Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es Sehe. Wenn du einen Passenden Treiber fuer die Ati X1950Pro AGP + Aida64 / Everest Screen Postest, wo zu sehen ist, dass A die Karte rennt, B win98 se auf dem System rennt. 
Sowie ein Video wo du auf dem System den 3DMark2003 + 3DMark2001 rennen lässt und mit Camschwenk auf die Hardware, dann überweise ich dir 100 Euro.
gruss


----------



## bschicht86 (14. November 2014)

Das war kein Scherz, den Rechner gabs wirklich 

 Nur gibt's ihn leider heute nicht mehr. Wenn ich mal Geld und Zeit übrig hab, kann ich den gern wieder zusammenkaufen und bauen, da ich die Treiber alle noch habe. 
 Übrigens, ein Video gibt's, das war reiner Zufall, da haben wir gerade DTM gezockt. Ich auf der Kiste und Kumpel auf dem P4EE. Wir hatten dieselbe GraKa und Speicher, dennoch hatte ich ca. 50% FPS mehr. Auf dem Video sieht man durch reinem Zufall dann den Blue Screen von Win98


----------



## Bier.jpg (14. November 2014)

wie gesagt du bekommst 100 euro für einen Passenden Treiber + Verifikation das er rennt.
Das war auch kein Scherz.

Ich weis bisher von keinem Treiber der mit Karten schneller als die x850xt rennt.


----------



## bschicht86 (14. November 2014)

Alles klar, ich nehm die Herausforderung an .
Hab schon fehlende teile bei Ebay geordert, kann, wenn meine Freizeit stimmt, frühestens nächstes WE von eventuellen Erfolgen berichten.

Hier schonmal ein Vorgeschmack: Einen Auszug aus meiner modifizierten Inf-Datei:


```
"RADEON 9800 SERIES" = R350_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4148
"RADEON 9800 SERIES - Secondary" = R350_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4168
"RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition" = R480_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D4D&SUBSYS_00021002
"RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition " = R481_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4B4C&SUBSYS_00021002
"RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition Secondary" = R481_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4B6C&SUBSYS_00031002
"RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition Secondary " = R480_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D6D&SUBSYS_00031002
"Radeon X1950 Series  " = R480_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D4D&SUBSYS_00021002
"Radeon X1950 Series Secondary" = R480_ENU, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5D4D&SUBSYS_00021002
```
Die X800er Serie wurde demnach wirklich offiziell unterstützt, die X1950Pro habe ich nur nachträglich eingefügt (aus der Inf für WinXP)


----------



## Bier.jpg (17. November 2014)

na wie Stehts?


----------



## bschicht86 (17. November 2014)

Falls du mich meinst: Wie gesagt, Teile sind unterwegs, nur kann ich erst am Wochenende mit basteln beginnen, da ich arbeitstechnisch die Woche über fort bin.


----------



## tFFMrPink (18. November 2014)

so,ich melde mich auch mal wieder...
ein neues schmuckstück ist heut angekommen,ich hoffe bei ihr lassen sich 1. die treiber installieren ,und dann 2. hoffen das dass signal durch die capturecard geht  

ich präsentiere,eine schicke 9800 pro,mit vollkupferzalmankühler


----------



## Bier.jpg (18. November 2014)

die rennt 
sogar die 256 mb 9800xt rennt


----------



## tFFMrPink (19. November 2014)

ja,tut sie.
die radeon funzt 1a  

habe nun aber das problem das signal des 98 pcs an diesen hier (capture card) zu bekommen.
die radeon hat nur dvi ,deswegen nutze ich ein dvi-hdmi kabel,was ja egal sein sollte,is ja dasselbe.
nur,wenn ich das kabel anschließe (avermedia live gamer hd),passiert nichts  
stecke ich den 98 pc dann wieder an den monitor,kommt das bild wieder,mit dem offenen fenster für die treibersuche für nen neuen monitor.
der pc erkennt die capture card scheinbar als monitor. -_-
hab mit nem befreundeten lets player gesprochen,der das ganze auch mal probierte,und irgendwann aufgab,da er es nicht zum laufen bekam.bzw nicht zufriedenstellend.
möglichkeiten die er nannte waren:
-ein dvi splitter,die aber irgendwie ziemlich teuer sind  
-per svideo an einem usb grabber ( grabber hab ich,svideo kabel ist bestellt ) anschließen .teste ich dann...
-alles verkaufen und es per emulatoren am w7 pc spielen/aufnehmen  

möglichkeit 3 lehne ich aber -noch- ab,ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben ^^ 

bis nun aber erstmal noch das svideo kabel kommt,hab ich gedacht,mache ich den zweiten pc,der ja nicht ganz so retro ist,schonmal startklar.
ist ein x2 5200+ mit windows xp sp3.
alles supi soweit,bild wird auch 1a an der capture card erkannt.das funktioniert schonmal.
nur habe ich leider irgendwie keinen ton -.-
bin mit normalem klinkekabel am audioausgang des xp pcs,welches ich am line in bei diesem hier angeschlossen habe.
passiert aber nichts -.-

der xp pc :
MSI K9N6SGM-V
amd ahtlon 64 x2 5200+
2GB DDR2
MSI 8600GT

der aufnahme pc hier ,siehe signatur.

woran könnt das evtl liegen?

achso,ich greife das bild des anderen pcs nicht über die avermedia software ab,denn die ist *******.
über die könnte ich aber evtl wohl den audio eingang der avermedia nutzen.will ich aber eben nicht.

ich erfasse das bild über die streamsoftware xsplit,welches die capture card als kamera erkennt.man kann dann das bild einfach in szenen einfügen ,mit overlays versehen usw.


----------



## bschicht86 (19. November 2014)

Ist das DVI-Signal der 8600GT Audio-fähig? Ist die GraKa auch als Audio-Gerät installiert? Und ist dieses Audio-Gerät das primäre?


----------



## tFFMrPink (19. November 2014)

dvi transportiert keinen ton  
der ton kommt ganz normal vom onboardsound.


----------



## tFFMrPink (19. November 2014)

ah sehr gut.es klappt jetzt  ich hab es ignoriert im audio treiber vom "sendenden" pc mit "ok" zu bestätigen wenn der treiber das einstecken eines steckers registriert hat.
erst NACH dem ok klick kommt dann auch wirklich der ton durch wtf.


----------



## tFFMrPink (23. November 2014)

so,kurzes update.
es geht bald weiter.

nachdem ich ja das signal des 98 pcs nicht an die capturecard bekam,da der 98 pc dafür dann einen bildschirmtreiber installieren wollte,und erstmal den xp pc soweit fertig gemacht hab,dessen signal ja auch an der capture card ankommt,gehts nun bald weiter.

davor gab es aber erstmal eine kurze pause,denn die 8600gt im xp pc hat nur einen digitalen ausgang.mit dem hänge ich schon an der capturecard.
das bild ließe sich auch auf vollbild vergrößern,so dass ich quasi über den bildschirm an DIESEM pc hier spiele,aber da gibts ne kleine verzögerung,so dass das unpraktikabel ist.
aaaaaalso habe ich mal wieder gestöbert,und nun eine hd5750 für 20€ besorgt.die hat 2x dvi,so dass (schon zum dritten mal innerhalb weniger zeilen ^^)die bildschirme klone,und einen eben an nen monitor und den anderen dvi an die capturecard hänge.

aaaaaber,das wäre auch günstiger möglich gewesen.was ich aber erst später herrausgefunden habe  
und zwar mit einem DDC signal freien dvi splitter.
diese kosten aber hunderte euro.
man kann sich das aber auch mit nem 5€ splitter zurechtbasteln,in dem man 2 pins zieht.

so einen splitter habe ich nun auch noch bestellt,der wird dann am 98 pc zum einsatz kommen.
ein signal eben an den monitor,eins in die capturecard.

und DAAAAAANN gehts hoffentlich auch bald schon los *-* 

BLOOD 3D habe ich übrigens schon gespielt,das gabs bei gog.com für 5€ (inklusive blood2) ,schon komplett unter w7 spielbar mit eingebautem dosboxgedöhns,ohne das man was machen muss  
klicken->spielen ! 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzYLs79gXDC458J5nO1v0ChdMw7BD6FeE

dort die playlist zu blood  habe die erste kampagne komplett gespielt.


----------



## tFFMrPink (28. November 2014)

jemand ne idee wie man unter 98 nen bildschirm klont? ^^


----------



## Bier.jpg (28. November 2014)

ja gib mir einen Moment


----------



## Bier.jpg (29. November 2014)

Also
Win98se kann es nicht von sich aus. Der Ati Treiber muesste das koennen. Ich weiss nun nicht welche Version du hast. Wenn du das Control panel oeffnest und dann den ersten monitor auswaehlst, kannst du unten auf Erweitert druecken. 

nun muesstest du da ein riesen einstellungsmenu haben wenn du glueck hast. Hier gehst du auf den Tab mit den Monitoren und setzt einen zusaetzlichen Haken bei dem zweiten Screen. 

Sollte eigendlich so gehen, ich hab grade keinen win98se rechner mit Ati karte hier. 

Alternativ such nach einer alten Version von Ultramon oder Matrox Powerdesk. 

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2014)

Bei Nvidia lief es genauso, wie mit neueren Systemen (im Treiber Nutzung des zweiten Monitors einstellen), aber ATI hat iirc anfangs schlichtweg zwei Instanzen des Treibers laufen lassen und sich gegenüber Windows als zwei eigenständige Grafikkarten ausgegeben. Das könnte zu Problemen führen, wenn der zweite Monitor für Spiele genutzt werden soll.


----------



## tFFMrPink (19. Februar 2015)

soooo

eine weile hat sich hier nichts getan,aber ich hatte zu tun ! 
eben bin ich aber leider krank,deswegen bin ich zuhaus und habe ein wenig mehr zeit.

ich habe mittlerweile den W98 pc erstmal an die seite gestellt,da ich das problem mit der aufnahme des signals noch nicht gelöst bekommen habe.
der pc an sich funktioniert wunderbar,aber das problem ist eben weiterhin,das ich das signal nicht an die capturecard bekomme.

w98 kann zwar das bild auf einen weiteren monitor erweitern,aber nicht klonen  
und wenn ich den pc mit dem primärbild an die capturecard hänge,bleibt das bild schwarz.

habe es mit diversen adaptern/splittern versucht,vom 5€ teil,bis hin zum 100€ splitter wie diesem hier : 
LINDY DVI-Video-Splitter, 2 AnschlÃ?sse: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
bringt alles nichts.

das einzige was bisher funktionierte,war per usb grabber am svideo ausgang der 9800.
damit ist die bildqualität aber ziemlich .... bescheiden.

da mich das alles dann irgendwann ziemlich genervt hat,habe ich den pc erstmal an die seite gestellt,und mit dem XP Pc begonnen zu arbeiten.
unter XP ist das klonen von bildschirmen kein problem,und das aufnehmen mit der capturecard klappt relativ problemlos.

habe auch schon 2 spiele aufgenommen,bzw gespielt.

zum einen blood 3d,und zum anderen habe ich begonnen age of empires 2 zu spielen.
ergebnisse sind auch schon bei mir auf yt  

werde ich hier später verlinken ! 



hat denn aber evtl noch jemand einen vorschlag zum lösen des 98 problems ?!


----------



## Efti (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo 
Ich klinke mich mal hier ein.

1. Zu Windows 98 fdisk Problem: 
Microsoft hatte einen "Patch" veröffendlicht, der Festplatten über 64 GB "Verwalten" kann.
Siehe hier:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/263044/de

2. Zu Deinem Multimonitorproblem.
Früher hatte ATI zusammen mit der Treibersoftware auch das Programm Hydravision beigelegt (Auf der CD). Man kann es auch herunterladen. (Jedoch habe ich persöhnlich es nie benutzt, da ich nur einen Monitor hatte. )

Siehe hier:

HydraVision? - For Radeon® and Mobile ATI Products
Dazu muss auch der treiber passen !
Siehe hier:
Catalyst? 6.2 Drivers and ATI Multimedia Software for Windows 98/Windows 98 SE/Windows ME

Manual für Hydravision (Leider auf englisch)
http://www2.ati.com/manuals/HydraV31.pdf

Viel Erfolg !!


----------



## tFFMrPink (9. März 2015)

also,ich habe jetzt das bildaufnahmeproblem gelöst.
habe eine elgato game capture hd ergattern können,wollte es mal ausprobieren,und was soll sagen,es GEHT ! 
endlich hab ich bild hier am pc zum aufnehmen,und normal am bildschirm.

ist wie folgt aufgebaut.
1.dvi->hdmi in die elgato
2.elgato capture per usb hier am pc
3.hdmi zu hdmi am bildschirm.

hier am pc höchste quali eingestellt,bild ist bestens.
das NEUE PROBLEM :

dadurch,das die graka im 98 pc nur dvi hat,und ich per hdmi-dvi adapter an der capture card hänge,geht der ton flöten.

lösung 1:
ich greife das im capture screen der elgato angezeigte bild nochmal mit nem anderen programm ab,zb xsplit,und den ton vom 98 pc per klinke an den audio in hier im pc.
problem dabei,die anzeige im elgato ist im vergleich zum original am 98 pc bildschirm etwas zeitversetzt,so das der ton entsprechend auch verzögert ist.

lösung 2 : eine windows 98 kompatible graka mit hdmi ausgang finden !
aktuell habe ich eine 9800pro drin.

ich versuche mal eine zu finden.hat evtl jemand eine idee ?!


----------



## tFFMrPink (10. März 2015)

aaaaber,ich habe das problem jetzt gelöst.
den sound des 98 pcs per klinke an den line in des aufnahme pcs.
das hatte ich ja gestern auch schon so,nur ist da dann ja wie gesagt der ton zeitversetzt zur videoaufnahme,da er nicht mit dem hdmi bildsignal in die elgato geht,sondern eben per klinke an den aufnahme pc kommt.
zum glück kann ich das bild der elgato nicht nur in der dazugehörigen software öffnen,sondern auch im xsplit ,und dort kann ich separat den ton für mikro und klinkeeingang bzw den gesamten systemsound,ebenfalls mit einer verzögerung versehen,so dass es jetzt halbwegs passt 

JETZT kann es endlich losgehen 

installiere jetzt den tiberiumkonflikt


----------



## tFFMrPink (11. März 2015)

ich habe im startpost unten mal die schon erstellten playlists verlinkt,deren links lustigerweise nicht funktionieren.
aber auch den link zu meinem YT kanal,über diesen kann man die playlists auch finden


----------

